# Is Diet Coke OK ?



## L Parsons (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi all,

Just been diagnosed with type 2, I drink a bottle of Diet Coke sometimes daily, is Diet Coke ok to drink ?


----------



## Steff (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi LP I can't say I drink a bottle daily but probably 2 bottles a week and I'm ok. It's certainly better for us then normal coke.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi. L . Do you mean a 2 litre bottle.


----------



## MikeTurin (Mar 22, 2017)

There are two problems due the aspatame content:

Aspartame intolerance: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3061324 http://www.livestrong.com/article/355329-signs-symptoms-of-a-phenylalanine-sensitivity/ - if you have intolerance on its metabolites, you could have some problem like eczema or vomiting 
Aspartame interferes with gut bacterias https://www.scientificamerican.com/...ay-change-our-gut-bacteria-in-dangerous-ways/ leading with obesity


----------



## Browser (Mar 22, 2017)

I've seen mixed messages on this. Some say it's fine but I've read warnings that diabetics should steer clear of diet drinks and also some sweeteners. I've also read that Pepsi Max or Zero Coke is better. I don't know if there's a definitive answer.


----------



## MikeTurin (Mar 22, 2017)

By the way I quit "cold turkey" to dirnk diet coke. I still enjoy sometimes a glass of red wine. That is much better. 
I have bought a chlorine filte for the tap water and I drink it, sometimes carbonated with a Sodastream machine or if I finished the CO2 bottle i back up on the 1960 mode:


----------



## Ginny03 (Mar 22, 2017)

There are alot of issues reported in the media, but personally I don't pay any more attention than I do for the ones about bacon, the odd glass of wine and other tasty things! I've drunk diet coke and diet pepsi for years - often a couple of pints a day. As far as I'm aware, it isn't causing me any issues. My hubby drinks about a bottle a day - also no issues (though I do tell him off for it!) It's certainly going to be better for a diabetic than the non-diet alternative!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 22, 2017)

Diet drinks have no effect on my BG.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 22, 2017)

I am a self-confessed Diet Coke addict and have been for about 30 years.  It doesn't affect my BG levels at all and I drink about six cans a day.  The only other thing that I drink is wine and maybe other alcohol...........


----------



## khskel (Mar 22, 2017)

No problem for me


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 22, 2017)

I drink Pepsi max and 7 up free regularly and it doesn't affect my levels.


----------



## Dollypolly (Mar 22, 2017)

2 litres a day is 14 litres a week of fizzy water and other fillers in it which is not good for the liver apparently. 
I don't drink it because of the aspartame it sends me loopy 
But everyone is different after all.


----------



## Kelly Charlotte McKernan (Mar 22, 2017)

Personally Im very anti diet fizzy drinks. They offer you nothing of value, the sweetner makes you crave sugar more and there is growing evidence that they damage the body in other ways such as stripping the calcium from the bones.
Generally I would say its better to have an occasional full fat drink and acknowledge its bad than drink buckets of diet stuff and think its ok. But each to their own.
That said, I am like an alcoholic when it comes to fizzy drinks, esp coke! So I dont drink it at all because I just cant moderate and I dont want the diet stuff. 
Though it is practically impossible to find a drink besides water that isnt full of sugar, sweetners or both!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 22, 2017)

Kelly Charlotte McKernan said:


> Though it is practically impossible to find a drink besides water that isnt full of sugar, sweetners or both!


I'm a fan of Robinson's squash as an alternative to plain water  I've never liked fizzy drinks, apart from maybe Lucozade as a 'medicinal' treat when I was a poorly little boy in the early 1960s!


----------



## L Parsons (Mar 22, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Hi. L . Do you mean a 2 litre bottle.


No just the standard garage small bottle


----------



## L Parsons (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks all


----------



## Northerner (Mar 22, 2017)

Dollypolly said:


> 2 litres a day is 14 litres a week of fizzy water and other fillers in it which is not good for the liver apparently.
> I don't drink it because of the aspartame it sends me loopy
> But everyone is different after all.


I'd agree that it may not affect your diabetes, but would be worried what other effects it might be having on other aspects of your health in those quantities, as @Dollypolly suggests.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 22, 2017)

L Parsons said:


> No just the standard garage small bottle


That's good to hear , It's fine , I often have a Can of Lilt zero with my lunch and sometimes one later on.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 22, 2017)

As diabetics, it's the sugar in cola and such that is a problem for us. As such, diet, zero, max etc aren't an issue as they have none.
As for the Evil Corporate chemicals that are in, I've no comment.
Personally, I hate the b#@£& stuff. And it's the only diet thing that anywhere has when I'm out.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 22, 2017)

Nothing wrong with diet drinks.  I've been having them on occasions for over 30 years with no noticeable effects on blood sugar, weight gain, weight loss or anything else.


----------

